
Show HN: Get a Restaurant Reservation with a Single Text Message - reggylong
https://textoliver.com/
======
sladix
Hey there ! Nice and clean website, simplicity is great ! But I wonder how
this works, do you personally handle each sms ? What's automated and what's
not ?

Good luck !

------
theveloped
Very interesting service! Could not reach your number from the Netherlands
although I expect that is intentional.

Some feedback that did wonders for our service (melonpost.com) is to make the
call to action different for desktop and mobile users:

\- Your current link to the phone number only works on mobile so only show it
here

\- An option for desktop users is a "text me" button with an input field for
the number to send a text to

